# Water, water everywhere.



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

And not a drop to drink?? In Spain you are recommended to drink bottled water only. Am I right that all mains water in Cyprus is drinkable or does it vary from area to area. Also what is the significance of 'pressurised water system'? I assume these refer to those ugly roof tanks. Surely the water must heat up during the day! Hope you can help me.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Bottled water is not always what it is made out to be , get it tested and make sure it is 'Pure'. Colin


----------



## Laura S (Jan 20, 2008)

In speaking to my friends in Cyprus, I am off there on Sunday most people seem to be drinking bottled water. The reservoirs (Dams) are very low so the water where I am going Tala is regularly turned off, I undertsand this is common across the area. The tanks on the roofs are full so shower and toilets no problem if you use water wisely. My apartment in common with others has a drinking water spigot which I understand is off quite a lot of the time.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

The water is fine to drink its just at the moment there is a shortage. so far the hotels and homes in that area are ok most of time.Hope this gets better soon or its going to be a very dry hot summer.Ps enjoy your trip Laura.
Tricia


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Laura. Here in the UK we take drinking water from the tap for granted. We will be in Cyprus in 6 weeks and will be making major decisions on where to live shortly after. Do areas of the island differ as to water supply ie is East better than West? Any info will be helpful. Anyway long hot dry summers are something we can only dream of here in Cornwall as I look out of the window at pouring rain!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Malcolm not sure about any differ in water but i do know that Paphos area has had all pipe work sewage ect upgraded(in other 2 years it will be finished then you can put paper down low).The water shortage is getting bad this year as they had next to no rain this winter.I like the west but both areas are nice depends what you need work, schools,ect.We are out in july and plan to move early next year.Find out all you can .then get out there and find the right area for you once you got area its easier to know what is right for you.
Tricia.


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Tricia. Thanks for your comments. We are retired but for health reasons we have to drink a lot of water. I have checked out a Tripadvisorforum website via google this morning. They are full of the water shortage problem. Reservoirs between 5% and 10% 'full' at the start of the summer and already no water for 3 days a week except hotels. Much discussion on future solutions but total gloom as to any actual activity to solve problem!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Just a point also, in Spain water in most areas is quite drinkable with no problems. Also you can buy those carbon filters that fit under your sink and filter the water as you drink it.

Another option is those drinks dispensers that actually chill the water ... you can buy the refills which are 20 lit + and have them delivered to your home on a regular basis


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

We have been lucky so far as we are in the universil area of Paphos and apart from a fault last week they only had a few cuts so far.There are some people still hoseing down paths and work men carry on the same i have no idea how this will go this summer.Some people are making the effort to conseve water and then you get the ones who carry on .Ithink we all need to drink more water for well being more so in the heat. so finngers crossed they get a solution soon.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

malcolmw said:


> Hi Tricia. Thanks for your comments. We are retired but for health reasons we have to drink a lot of water. I have checked out a Tripadvisorforum website via google this morning. They are full of the water shortage problem. Reservoirs between 5% and 10% 'full' at the start of the summer and already no water for 3 days a week except hotels. Much discussion on future solutions but total gloom as to any actual activity to solve problem!!!


Drinking water is not a problem as you can buy water coolers for about £50-£70 and you then buy 5 gallon water bottles at around £2. We would not be without as the water from the drinking taps is warm, so at least with the coolers you can get a nice cold drink.
As for the mains water, Tala and Peyia areas are the worst hit in the Paphos district with some people having been without water for a week now.
However this does depend on where exactly you are in these areas as the pressure has been turned down and those proterties on higher ground are just not getting any water at all as the pressure is too low to pump it up.
In the area we live on the other side of paphos we have so far had no cuts at all but our pressure has been reduced by 30%.


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Veronica, that was really helpful. We will certainly buy the water cooler when we move in. Although our preferred location is the Paphos area we are still looking at other areas. Does anyone have information on the water situation in Larnaka and Limmassol. Also what is the situation in the higher ground towards the Trudos mountains. Are they on the same water system??


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Malcolm,We have a water coolar for the summer nice,saves using fridge space, but we drink tap when its not so hot.If you wish have a look at my hubbys site. link below. there are alot of nice parts in the quite but easy to get back to paphos.Also you will find info on Cyprus living.and moving.
all the best Tricia.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

malcolmw said:


> Thanks Veronica, that was really helpful. We will certainly buy the water cooler when we move in. Although our preferred location is the Paphos area we are still looking at other areas. Does anyone have information on the water situation in Larnaka and Limmassol. Also what is the situation in the higher ground towards the Trudos mountains. Are they on the same water system??



Hi, The water situation is far worse in the Limassol and Larnaca areas.
In the Paphos district some areas have so far not had any problems, some of the villages have their own springs which seem to be ok.
In Konia where we live we have had not had any cuts at all.
Also other villages have not been cut off.
Also as far as full time living is concerened Paphos is by far the best as it has coolers summers and warmer winters than the East coast.
It is a year round resort so unlike the East Coast there is always something going on in the winter whereas areas like larnaca are like ghost towns for about four months.

Take a look at our website where you will find information on some of the villages etc in this area.
Cyprus villas, apartments and property for sale. Properties in Paphos.


----------



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

malcolmw said:


> And not a drop to drink?? In Spain you are recommended to drink bottled water only. Am I right that all mains water in Cyprus is drinkable or does it vary from area to area. Also what is the significance of 'pressurised water system'? I assume these refer to those ugly roof tanks. Surely the water must heat up during the day! Hope you can help me.


Malcolm, the water from the main system os OK to drink. Yes it gets warm, most people have a fridge. Water from the Troodos mountains is available in machine dispensers at 1,30 euros for 20 litres, it is superb. When considering where to live, you must decide exactly what you want when you are here. If you want to live where there is a very large number of Brits, then Paphos or tthe surrounds is your place. If you wish to live a more "Cypriot" lifestyle, then Limassol may suit, it is a large city and caters for most. I would suggest that you seriously consider a "Resell" rather than a new build. In my opinion you get more for your money. These are just a few ideas that I hope may help. I wish you well should you decide to come. It is a wonderful island and most of the Cypriot people are lovely. Regards Michael.


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Michael. We are flexible for area but water supplies seem to vary with some villages having no water for up to 4 days in April!! I agree that 'resell' seems to offer more than 'new' and would enable us to settle in more quickly. However we will have a better idea when we come out in June. Malcolmw.


----------



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

Malcolm, you are welcome, if I can be of any further help, this seems to be a very good forum. I wish you well with your move.
Michael.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Malcome Hope all goes well for you in June. i have been taking to people inCyprus and they all seem ok as far as water cuts are. just sparing with water for washing ect.If i can be of anyhelp before you go please pm or email me.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tricia I dont know who you are talking to but it depends very much on where in the Paphos area they are. 
Tala and Peyia are very badly hit with some people havign no water for a week at a time. Many have water only 3 days out of 7.
Paphos town has escaped the worst of the cuts so far but the village and suburbs are suffering.
Malcolm where are you going to be staying?
If you need any advice or help while you are here feel free to contact me as I have lived here for some years now and have many very useful contacts.
You can either pm me or you can get me through my website.

Cyprus villas, apartments and property for sale. Properties in Paphos.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes veronica.I was talking mostly about the uneversal area Paphos, where i have a apartment. my guest ,Also friends and neighbours.I know the villages are having it harder hope get through the summer and they will have put better plans in place for future,The main thing is for all to use sparingly to get through.Hope things improve in your village.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Tricia,
I had a feeling you were maybe talking to people in the town as Paphos itself hasnt been hit badly.
Yes we all need to be very careful about our water usage and we are doing everything we can to save water.
We are very lucky as up to now our village (Konia) has not been hit badly, unlike some of the others.
I know you are planning to come over to live next year, I am sure you will not regret it. Despite the odd hiccup like the present water situation it is a great place to live.
Who knows Tricia maybe we will meet up when you come over. After all we are in the same business and we have found it is very important to network in Cyprus. We all help each other and it seems to work well that way.
Best of luck 
Veronica


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Water not so much everywhere*

Hi all just got back from Cyprus checking on developments of property over in Polemi. Whilst we did not experience any problems, water cuts have come into effect over most of the island, with the exception of Paphos, which has been spared for the time being. Consumers in the districts of Nicosia, Limassol and Larnaca are very much restricted over water usage with tap water in some areas, e.g. Nicosia, only available 3 days a week for 12 hour periods! This apparently has been enforced due to over consumption. No decision has been made on the Paphos area , mainly due to the fact it has access to it's own bore holes, although it would appear the situation is being monitored, and over consumption could bring about similiar restrictions to that of it's neighbours. 
Regards, Chris


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Chris,i think if all take care paphos will see through the worst off the cuts this summer.good news is that they had a lot of heavy rain and storms yesterday . will need a lot more to help the situation but its a start.. hope all was well with your build/
Tricia


----------



## Ang Cyprus (May 12, 2008)

Hi Malcolm

We are one of the lucky ones as we haven't been affected by the water cuts, we live in a small village on the outskirts of Paphos (I won't say where in case the water board see this!). As for the pressurised water system, this is so we don't have to have our water tank on the roof (as you mentioned they are ugly) so we have it in a hidden in a cupboard at the side of the house but need the pressure to pump it up. Problem is when you have a power cut, no water!!


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Ang. We have been looking at the many property sites and so often the 'views' are marred by the water tanks on the roofs. You would think they would screen them!! Paphos does seem to have the best water supplies but missed out on the rain storms of last week! Didn't know about the power cuts. Malcolmw.


----------



## Ang Cyprus (May 12, 2008)

Hi Malcolm

We did get a little storm last week, even got hailstones!

I would recommend if your not 100% certain about moving consider renting for a few months first or spend a few weeks visiting different areas of Paphos, just don't commit yourself too soon and check your contract throughly especially the right to sell some developers charge you a percentage to sell your property if the title deeds haven't been issued, they should just charge a one off administration fee as the percent sometimes can be up to 5%.

My partner deals with property and has helped many people re-locate so if you have any questions at all please feel free to email me. His parents moved over here and love it, they live in Tala which has been hit hard with the water cuts I believe it's off 3 days of the week but they normally have enough in their tank to have a shower and flush the toilet. They say they'd never go back to the UK.

Well good luck and if you need any help just ask I think there's plenty of people on the forum who can help you.

Angela


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Malc,
As Ang has said it is a good idea to rent for a whuile if you are not too sure
about committing yourself and yes some developers will charge a high percentage for the cancellation of your contract if you decide to sell. My husband and I help people to find the perfect property for them (mainly in the Paphos district) and there are certain developers we will not deal under any circumstances because of this. Unfortunatelythe worst offender are some of the bigger developers who many people buy from because they think big is best.


I agree that the water tanks on the roofs are an eyesore but unfortunately it is the way it is had always been done over here and they are slow to change their ways.
However more and more of the smaller developers are now hiding these tanks and we can only hope that they gradually start to dissapear from the skyline.

Veronica


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Veronica. Only a few weeks and we will be able to see the situation for ouselves. This will only be a quick (7 day) visit this time but we expect to come over for 6 weeks later in the year. If we sell quickly (don't hold your breath) we will go for a 3 month rental till we find what suits us. I tried your Elysian fields site but my computer objected to the use of Adobe Flash and would not show details of properties. My Adobe reader is fully uptodate. Thanks again for all your comments. Malcolmw.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Malcolm,
If you look google european properties and look on european properties . com you will find all of our properties on there as well.
Just click onto any of our properties then click view all properties and you will be able to look at them that way.
There arn't as many pictures of them on there but at least you can see them.
I cant understand why your computer dosnt like our site if your adobe is up to date. No one else has said they have problems. However we will ask our website designer to see if there is a problem that needs sorting out.
Thanks for letting me know.
Veronica


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Veronica. Thanks for your help. Have had a scan through some properties via European properties.com with no problems. Malcolmw


----------

